# New Accutron



## albumshire (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi

Not posted for some time but have just aquired this Bulova Accutron M7 on the back just a few question's hopfully the photos have up loaded.

I think it is a 214 from 1967 has anyone got any more info on this watch,one thing is is usual not to have the Bulova logo on the dial.Also how easy is it to get the back off as I'am told I need information from inside to get the right new crystal as you can see this one is cracked.

Thanks Geoff


----------



## albumshire (Aug 26, 2011)

Think Ive sorted out the photos.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

With the proper case back wrench it will come off in a few seconds. Please don't try any other methods as you might cause deep scratches. You can buy an adjustable case back wrench on eBay or take it to any jeweler who will probably remove it for free or very cheap. If you are lucky, the case style number is still on the inside of the case back. Sometimes it gets washed off if a watchmaker places the case back in the parts washer. Btw, nice score! Yes, a 1967 214 Accutron. Sometimes the tuning fork symbol was not placed on the dial. Bulova had almost an infinite number of ways they produced dials and cases.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

As it is not a Spaceview, any competent watch repairer ought to be able to change the crystal without needing to know the case style number. In any case, it is not unknown for case backs to get swopped in the life of these watches, so there is some risk in only using this number.

In the case of your watch, just remove the movement, press out the old crystal, measure and fit a new, standard Sternkreuz one.


----------



## albumshire (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for that , I'am just starting to do simple jobs on my watches so have recently purchased a watch back remover and have removed some backs and replaced batterys.This is a bit different have removed the retaining ring but not sure how to go further to remove the back don't want to break or scratch anything,any advice would be helpful.

Thanks Geoff


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

On 214s, the case backs are often stuck firmly in place by the old rubber gasket.

Once the ring is removed, get a small screwdriver under the positioning / locating tab on the case back and lever up gently to break the seal with the gasket. Once free, carefully remove the case back....but be careful as you may find the movement + rubber gasket also coming out of the case.

BTW: a 214 Accutron is not a good one to start tinkering with....a 218 is far better, and cheaper if things go wrong!


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

As Silver Hawk said. After seal is broken, raise the time set ring (crown) and pull straight up. Don't turn the crown. Keep it in the same position as it was on removal so it will seat easily when replacing the case back.


----------

